# Some loose singles



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Was bagging up some loose singles that I had in one of the coolers today and figured I would snap a pic while I had them out. I need to quit being so lazy and just bag them up when I get them instead of doing it every few months.


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool, I'll take them. My addy is in my profile. Thanks, man. You don't even need to bag them. Just toss them in the box. 

Wow, that's impressive!!! Nice one! -Jamie


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

nice stuff !!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Troops could use a few Bro!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

smelvis said:


> Troops could use a few Bro!


I plan on making a troop donation very soon Dave. I also donate at one of the local shops here that ships out to the troops every 2 weeks.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> I plan on making a troop donation very soon Dave. I also donate at one of the local shops here that ships out to the troops every 2 weeks.


See begging work, the troops could also use some well aged cc cohibas as well as other LE's LOL J/K

Thanks Donnie


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, what a pile!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I see you're on the fence with the cello on/off dilemma  btw, nice bunch of shrapnel :tu


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ohhh Thats a lot of Dimp


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Sh*t Donnie, that looks like my pile of sticks I've been bombed with since I joined here. No joke. LOL.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice pile. How the hell does one end up with that many singles over just a couple of months? I could spend a year buying bundles and boxes, and still not have that many left over singles!

Seek help. I say it's time for an intervention. Lets start by you sending me all those dog rockets. I'll dispose of them properly.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

holy crap!!! mg:

I know im a noob and all, but damn, I have never seen such a collection of singles!!! Is that normal for BOTL that have been on here for a while? Is that what I have to look forward too?!?!?! I SURE HOPE SOOO!!!! 
:clap2::dude::whoo::high5::woohoo::laugh::smoke:


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

*Habanolover, you and Angelo are muy hombre's!You must*
*have a walk-in humidor also!*
* Ernie*


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Scrap said:


> *Habanolover, you and Angelo are muy hombre's!You must*
> *have a walk-in humidor also!*
> * Ernie*


LOL I wish!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Thats just bragging......


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Just curious. Other than to ship them out, what's the purpose of bagging them up?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

shannensmall said:


> Just curious. Other than to ship them out, what's the purpose of bagging them up?


So that they are contained. I hve found I can make better use of the space in my coolers with cigars in bgs rather than in Tupperware. Of course I could just stack them up as they are but I would likely damage some when digging around.

I also try to keep them separated by maker in the bags.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

That makes sense. I wasn't even thinking along those lines. Probably because I like to keep all my loose non bundle smokes that are integrated in the top shelf of my humidor, in their cellos.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

WOW... looks like the issues i will have in the future..

nice randoms.. 

rb


----------



## ShaunB (Feb 5, 2010)

Not a bad stick in that whole lot. Not one.


----------



## rk_classic (Mar 16, 2010)

damn :scared: I will bring the beer and we can start smokin them up :beerchug:


rk_classic


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Very nice. I'm jonesing for a smoke right now.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Yummm, maybe I'll acquire a collection that big..someday!!!


----------

